# Synchronisation Mac > iCloud Drive Apple ?



## Xira (24 Décembre 2019)

Hello, 

Je me demandais comment mettre tous mes fichiers de mon Mac sur l'iCloud Drive d'Apple ? En effet, je vois comment faire manuellement mais je dois avoir, avec les photos, des milliers de fichiers...

Y-a-t-il une possibilité de synchroniser les fichiers du Mac avec l'iCloud Drive d'Apple ? 

Bien à vous,


----------



## MrTom (24 Décembre 2019)

Hello,

Dans les préférences d'iCloud : *Préférences Systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple* (sous Catalina) tu peux cocher Photos et iCloud Drive.

*iCloud Drive* fonctionne comme OneDrive, Google Drive ou Dropbox. Les fichiers que tu mets dedans sont consultables depuis un autre ordinateur connecté avec le même compte Apple dans le *Finder* > *iCloud Drive*, ou un appareil iOS/iPadOS connecté au même compte, depuis l'application* Fichiers, *ou sur http://www.icloud.com.
Si Photos est coché, alors toutes les photos présentes dans l'application *Photos* sur ton mac seront stockées sur iCloud Drive et consultables sur http://www.icloud.com ou depuis un autre mac connecté avec le même compte Apple dans *Photos*, ou un appareil iOS/iPadOS connecté au même compte, depuis l'application* Photos.*
Tout cela prend évidemment de la place, à toi de voir si la capacité de base fournie par Apple est suffisante pour ton usage.

A titre d'information, cela constitue une première étape pour réaliser une sauvegarde de tes données. En cas de plantage complet d'un mac ou d'un iPhone, se reconnecter sur iCloud depuis un nouvel appareil rendra à nouveau disponible tes fichiers. Ils seront également dispo sur http://www.icloud.com.


----------



## Xira (24 Décembre 2019)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Dans les préférences d'iCloud : *Préférences Systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple* (sous Catalina) tu peux cocher Photos et iCloud Drive.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Tom,

Toutd'abord, merci pour ta réponse. Toutefois, j'aimerais vraiment trouver le bouton"synchronisation" car là je m'enbête vraiment à mettre tous les fichiers manuellement... C'est embêtant...

Bien à toi,


----------



## MrTom (24 Décembre 2019)

En fait il n'y a pas de bouton synchronisation. Cela se fait en permanence, dès qu'un changement a été opéré sur un fichier, en tâche de fond. En ajoutant des fichiers dans le dossier iCloud Drive dans le Finder, ils vont être envoyés dans ton espace cloud chez Apple.


----------



## Xira (24 Décembre 2019)

MrTom a dit:


> En fait il n'y a pas de bouton synchronisation. Cela se fait en permanence, dès qu'un changement a été opéré sur un fichier, en tâche de fond. En ajoutant des fichiers dans le dossier iCloud Drive dans le Finder, ils vont être envoyés dans ton espace cloud chez Apple.




Alors je crois qu'il y a une différence entre iCloud Drive et Cloud ? Parce que mon iCloud Drive est vide même si mon PC est plein. Toutefois, effectivement mon Cloud est plein.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Décembre 2019)

Comme déjà dit 
Tu peux cocher la photothèque, les différents agendas, contacts... 
Ainsi que Documents et bureau (dans préférences système > iCloud 
Tu synchroniseras sans aucune intervention de ta part tout ce qui est sur ton bureau et le dossier Documents soit la majorité de tes fichiers . Sauf si tu a l’habitude de créer de multiples dossiers à la racine ou partout dans ta session. Dans ce cas tu les transfères dans Documents.
Si des fichiers sont partout sur la Mac et difficilement déplaçables il ne reste que les clones .
Attention toutefois au volume sur iCloud, le stockage en ligne reste cher et iCloud est une synchronisation pas une sauvegarde


----------



## patdepar (13 Juin 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Dans les préférences d'iCloud : *Préférences Systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple* (sous Catalina) tu peux cocher Photos et iCloud Drive.
> 
> ...


j'aimerais bien ausis mettre ems fichiers dans iCloud Drive (j'ai un forfait 200 Go) mais appremment c'est impossible sous Yosemite .. Vous confirmez ? par ailleurs, j'ai bien coché compte par défaut pour Notes sur mon iPhone sous iOS 13 mais n'apparaissent que les notes iCloud sur iCloud et pas celles surl'iPhone ...


----------



## ronparchita (12 Août 2020)

Même question mais avec un MBP et EL CAPITAN, avez-vous déjà réussi à faire monter les documents et le bureau ?
Si oui, si vous vous souvenez comment vous y êtes arrivé, ça m'aidera, parce que je ne trouve pas....
D'avance merci,


----------

